# Michigan Sportsman needs your help



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Well, if you take $300 per month in costs, times 12, equals $3,600. HHHMMMmmmmmmmm........

$1,500 is NOT enough. Let's shoot to at least double that. $3,000 is a better number. I really like this site. The members here at Michigan-Sportsman can do it. What little interaction I have had with you fellas, and ladies, shows me everyone can chip in. I like the $25 number. 

I checked the previous posts and since it is my idea to double it, I will chip in for $50, twice the highestest posted donation.

Anyone care to double my donation?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Hunt4Ever,
Truly awesome. I like your style. 

As I stated in another thread, we aint too proud to beg, and sure aren't picky. Send a buck if thats what you can spare. Every little bit helps,
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Even tho I am not working much if any right now (no snow) I would gladly pay $25 for this website. Just sent my money in.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

All the information that I get off this site is well worth the $15 I just kicked in. Excellent bargain if you ask me.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Just started using this site and already it's paid off in a few walleye! Thanks to the guys who keep it running....
Steve


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Steve, Iwill donate 100.00 because this site is the best I have ever seen. Could not make your amazon conection work. Let me know what to do to donate.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Come on guys were a third of the way to the goal, I know we can double it easy. If a part time millwright and summertime charterboat captain can donate 25 you can too


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

steve and gang- no problem sent 25.00 i know this site is worth much more but that's what i can do right now.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Rat City Hooker _
> *Steve, Iwill donate 100.00 because this site is the best I have ever seen. Could not make your amazon conection work. Let me know what to do to donate. *



Snail Mail:

michigan-sportsman.com
PO Box 930291
Wixom, MI 48393

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## perchhead (Jan 9, 2003)

i just sent out 15.00 dollars in the mail i have never used amazon. the site is well worth it i wish i could donate more.


----------



## perchhead (Jan 9, 2003)

i just sent out 15.00 dollars in the mail i have never used amazon. the site is well worth it i wish i could donate more.


----------



## JCHOGAN (Dec 7, 2002)

Good a time as any to loose my virginity. $25.00 in the mail when I get home from work.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by JCHOGAN _
> *Good a time as any to loose my virginity. $25.00 in the mail when I get home from work. *


Does this guy know how to make an entrance or what???
Welcome JCHOGAN!!!

Thanks.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Here's my $20. Does this mean that I am now a "gold" member?LOL. Easy decision being I gave IceTeam money to join their site and I don't even go there anymore. Much more info here.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

You got my $20. Well worth the money.


----------



## JCHOGAN (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking here since this site came up. I'll gladly help support a resource I enjoy as much as this site.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Im giving 20 bucks ... thats just a burgers and a beer ... I can miss that. Great site ... I want everyone to know that Clevelands great Steelheading site, noodlebagger.com is no where to be found now, that was one of the greatest sites ever too. I want to get to the post office now .... later.


----------



## Dick Graves (May 6, 2002)

Have closed two loans from viewers of this site, advertising works, as I said somewhere else, my $200.00 check is in the mail.

Thanks to the clients who trusted me with their financing and a special thanks to the host of this site.

Dick Graves


----------



## fish-hunt (Jan 11, 2003)

30 bucks from this virgin
Great site! I check it every day!


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Just sent my $25 after returning from the Hubbard Lake outing. I know that the 5 walleye I cleaned as a result of this site I've underpaid it's worth. More to follow hopefully.


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

sent $25 - keep up the good work - thanks !


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Just got back from Hubbard....Sent mine via Amazon....We can not afford to lose this GREAT site


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

check's in the mail. thanks all for a great site and great info.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Amazon didn't want my credit card, so I'll send a check snail mail. keep up the good work, and good luck.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

I see a lot of people are sending checks!
You give me a address and I will jump on that boat $25.00
Best site I have found
Tonga


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Steve:
Just sent in my $$$ by Amazon. Do you have any type of goal for donations?


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

I tried thru amazon and it did not work so i will have the lil woman put a check out today..Ever concider a banquet type fund raiser? It could be like the ultimate outing but would need a few locations.could have a few gun raffles,rod and reel combo raffels etc?


----------



## Fidel Casserole (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a quick question regarding the 'bandwidth problems'.

Now I am no computer whiz but, I noticed that there are MANY photo galleries on here. Don't these pictures take up quite a bit of bandwidth, specially compared to text based postings?

If so couldn't these be cleaned up in order to allow us to have the space we need, w/o paying for additional bandwidth?

Maybe this doesn't play a role at all, but it seems like a logical solution to me. Picture files are normally much larger than anything else posted here....am I wrong?

I know there are a # of sites online that allow posting of pics....but once you hit certain limit (let's say 10 pics) they start charging for each pic over that limit. Maybe you could institute a time limit on how long the pics stay up or a count limit for # allowed to be posted.

Since I don't know all that much about networks I probably just wasted 5 minutes typing this....but if my theory is correct than maybe it could be a partial solution to the problem.

In addition I think the outing idea is a great one!!


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I posted the following message to Steve on another thread. How about some input?




> Steve,
> 
> How about running a MS.com Auction where fellows like myself could donate equipment, trips etc. to the auction with the proceeds to help pay the bandwidth costs? I'd be more than willing to donate an item or 2 and help run the auction. I've done quite a few of them to raise funds for B4K on a few other sites and it gives folks a chance to help out and and have a little fun too.
> 
> Let me know and I can get things rolling for you.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Got back from the Hubbard Lake outing yesterday at 4pm. By the time I cleaned fish showered and went out for an obligation, I didn't get a chance to check the site. Anyway, I'll be sending $50 to Wixom today. Thanks to all for a fantastic site.
Kane


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

posting piks on here is one of the best parts of this site and especially in the white tail forums..WE all need to dig a few bucks out and keep it going..I'm giving 25.00 and if it were not for some good advice from a good guys from here I would not have perch in my freezer.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Tried the amazon link - didn't work. How about pay pal?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

fishfoote, I just tried the Amazon page and it worked. You may have to hit reload or refresh.

Paypal works as well, see the discussion on this page:
Classified Commission Donations


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Try the amazon link again. It just worked for me. It's easier to track our overall progress this way although I WILL provide some totals showing the amount that was contributed via checks as well.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Just submitted my donation...


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Said the recipent was unable to accept payments through the honor system?

Recipient Unable to Receive Payments

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are not able to continue with this transaction because the recipient is unable to receive payments through the Amazon Honor System at this time.
Please try again at a later time.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

We are not able to continue with this transaction because the recipient is unable to receive payments through the Amazon Honor System at this time. what is this about?


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Houghton laker's son:
Hey guys,

How much do you pay for hosting/ how much bandwidth do you use? My friend does some hosting and its darn cheap. http://www.kazsolutions.com

You might want to check it out


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

"Up to 35GB monthly transfer " as specified on their website isn't going to get it done. We went through 100Gb last month.


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

The check for $25.00 went out today
Keep up the great work.
This is, by far, the best site for Michigan Sportsmen!


----------

